# Perdido bay/ lillian hwy



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished this area. There is a lot of structure and a small bayou feeding the bay. Looks like a great kayaking, trout, red, and sheep head area. But I never see anyone fish there.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have fished that area several times with little to no luck what so ever. There seems to be tons of pilings and structure there but I sure can't figure it out.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats the old sawmill. It does hold fish.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

flounder reds specks and sailcats.alot of people wade that area throwing mullet nets but they tell me theres a lot of stingrays .great place for a kayak or canoe


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm here at 8 am and no bites. There is something here cause I've see more dolphin than anything.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

I've never fished there, but would like to know what app you are using...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

No. They are here


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

They here but in going to big lagoon.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

cpn.jp said:


> I've never fished there, but would like to know what app you are using...


I sent you a pm


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, good luck out there today!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

nice speck there what did you catch it on? I use a poppin cork and a doa when I fish there. if your into sailcats try there at night. id like that app too


----------

